# Poli, Cosmo and Star's Waiting Thread!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Crossroads Old Waiting Thread*

*Think pink*!! And multiples!!  The snow pictures are from today. 

I have felt Poli's kid(s) kicking for 2 weeks, Cosmo for about a week and Star's since yesterday. So exciting!! 

Poli is our first doe due this year and has 5 weeks and 6 days, or 41 days, or less than a month and a half. Whichever sounds closer.  I'm stickin with 5 weeks!  Her due date is Feb 20th.

Star is the next doe due. She has a little tiny udder started.  Her due date is the 28th of Feb. I think she probably just has one.  You never know though. Maybe she'll surprise me! Star is the dapple doe.

Cosmo is due the day after Star: Feb 29th.

2 weeks after Cosmo is due, comes another doe Addy, then 2 weeks after Addy, Sparkle and Ruby(who are bred to a black dappled buck) bring up the rear with kidding.  Can't wait!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I would take a guess at how many are in there, but that Cosmo had me fooled last year lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Well I would take a guess at how many are in there, but that Cosmo had me fooled last year lol


Haha. Cosmo fooled everybody last year, including me!  It looks like she's gonna be bigger this year, so unless she has 14 lbs twins... she should have 3+.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lovely lovely does!!

Only twice has anyone ever delivered a single here. One was an FF & the other alternates between trips & quads but blew me out of the water with a single last year.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

So pretty! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> So pretty! Thinking pink for you!


:thumbup: Thanks! :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred: If Poli has a single boy, I'll be sooo 
disappointed!! A doe did that to us once... We had a girl year in 2012. Uh oh!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> :thumbup: Thanks! :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred: If Poli has a single boy, I'll be sooo
> disappointed!! A doe did that to us once... We had a girl year in 2012. Uh oh!


 Time for another doe year!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Your does are so incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Your does are so incredibly gorgeous!


 Thank you.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Love them all! You have such nice does!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

A doe did that to us once... We had a girl year in 2012. Uh oh!  [/QUOTE]
uh oh, was it addy?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> A doe did that to us once... We had a girl year in 2012. Uh oh!


uh oh, was it addy?[/QUOTE]

Nope.  It was Wish! We had the hardest time getting Wish pregnant, and when we finally did, she gave us a 12lb traditional BUCK! Last year she gave us a paint doe and a traditional buck, so that wasn't bad. She made up for the previous year! We sold Wish back to her breeder though last year. She just wasn't giving us the color we wanted!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> uh oh, was it addy?


Addy had a beautiful single girl last year all by herself. Here is a picture of her for ya.  Jewel is 2 months there.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wwhew that's good. I'm so tickled, I'll pm you later with some questions. I'm going to central oregon today to see my kids and grand kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures from yesterday! 

I thought I would add that we added Addy to this thread!  She is due in 2 months now, and just started an udder.  This will be her second kidding. She is the paint with a brown saddle.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

wow! Soooo pretty! Congrats! Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woo hoo, the count down is on- can't wait to see pics. You said you wean at 3 mos right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> woo hoo, the count down is on- can't wait to see pics. You said you wean at 3 mos right?


Yep, 3 months is what we aim for. Sometimes buyers need to get them a week or so sooner or later.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> wow! Soooo pretty! Congrats! Can't wait to see baby pics!


Thanks!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful girls!! If there is a dapple can I have it??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure!! If it's a boy!! Otherwise it's stayin!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

How are your girls coming along? What about your FF udder?Wanna post some pics when you get a chance?I need something to compare mine to.lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> How are your girls coming along? What about your FF udder?Wanna post some pics when you get a chance?I need something to compare mine to.lol


Ha ha. Good timing!! We just came in from taking pics of the girls!!! 

Poli (light red paint) now has only 28 days to go!! YAY! She is coming along very nicely and her udder is really growing. We're hoping she has twins. I don't see how she couldn't! She's pretty big. 

Star (red dapple) has 35 days to go. Anybody think she could have twins in there? 

Cosmo has 36 days. She's enormous. Who says triplets??? We're REALLY hoping so! 

Addy is due in 42 days. Her udder is growing really fast and I felt some weak kicking under her belly yesterday.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo and Addy...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

OH wow! 
Poli is my favorite!  but all of your does are just beautiful!!! And they are huge!!!! From the pics it looks like My does udder is about the size of Poli's (Dang) I was really hoping for some January babies but it is looking more like Febuary babies.

Poli has to have at least twins she is ENORMOUS!!!
Star I also guess twins for her she seems pretty deep(sending multiples thoughts your way)
Cosmo.....poor girl to be that massive she has to have at least 3 in their..
Addy Yay for bay kicks and udder development!


Good luck and I can not wait to see all the baby pics!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! Poli is a sweet, pretty little goat, and is definitely a favorite around here.  Yes, I don't want to be discouraging, but it does look like Chanel could have several weeks to go.  

Yes, Star is VERY deep. She doesn't have any length, but is really deep. So she may be hiding two in there!! 

Cosmo had 10lb twin does last year and was about this big when she kidded. So hopefully she has 3 in there this time!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep between you and Maggie's girls, I really need some help with this baby goat knapping stuff, cause you guys are clear across the country from each other! LOL!!!

The girls look great! I always love looking at their pics. I would LOVE to have a herd of nice goats like that <we don't have the land to support them  >. We keep talking about buying a bigger place, sure would be nice!

Anyway, I love those cute udders, and can't wait to see what your girls have!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  We can't wait either!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I was feeling Poli's belly this afternoon, and her kids must have been doing cartwheels!! It was the weirdest feeling!! I could SEE her belly jiggling and bumping. She just stood there chewing like nothing was going on. They must have been running in place! I don't know what they were doing, but they sure were going CRAZY! 

Notice I'm writing "kidS" and "they". Hoping for twin does.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay!!! Congrats Ixlove it when the kids go crazy inside like that!!! Praying for twin does for ya!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well did you take your pics yet?? lol I was hoping the wind would die down some but nope It is actually blowing harder! ughh I sure hope one of ours kids soon because these ladies are driving me bonkers!?!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How exciting the girls are on the count down, I can't wait.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No... not yet.  It is still raining. Maybe Friday when it clears.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, those are some big bellies! Gorgeous "dapple" I guess you call it? She is stunning!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you noticed any of your does peeing on themselves? Coco channel has been having small accidents like when she sneezes or coughs or runs or gets up too fast...it is just pee and only a few drops but I have never noticed it with any of my other does. Just wondering if you have ever had one do that.

I just came up from the barn on my last nighlty check and I startled her and she jumped up pretty fast and it happened again. Sorry to hijack your thread probably should have just pm'd you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Ny Goat Mom! We love the dapples too, and just recently got into them! I can't wait to see star's kids!

Yes our does always start peeing more often when they get heavily pregnant. It seems like they just don't have that much room to hold much in there when they get so big.  Cosmo is constantly peeing whenever she moves around or anything.  It's normal....

Here is pic of Cosmo I took a couple days ago, just to keep ya' busy... She is getting so big!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

OH MY WORD! she is huge!!!! She has to have at least 2-3 kiddos in there! Poor Chanel looks skinny next to her.. I am gonna have to get some pics asap!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is Cosmo last year a few DAYS before kidding.... and here she is a week ago. 5 weeks out.  She had 10lb twins!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Waiting for pics


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my word, a 5 week difference. She's either got 2 more huge babies, or maybe triplets


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

DANGGGG She is alot bigger this go around!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A few pictures from today... We finally had some decent, unrainy weather after a week of solid rain.  Poli has 2 weeks to go! Well, 2 weeks and 5 days to be exact.. Cosmo has 3 weeks and 6 days to go.  We'll try again for some more pics tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star.. She has 3 weeks 5 days to go, and has a very cute little udder.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Addy has 6 weeks to go and her udder is starting to grow more steadily. She is also starting to get a big belly, and is very deep.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my word I am so in love with your does!!! Yeah seeing the pics of Poli makes me think maybe Coco is about the same on due dates! If you ever get ready to sell just let me know I can arrange for pickup of Miss Poli.  ......I am sure she would love some Texas weather! LoL. 

Or maybe just a doe out of her one day...hmmm wonder how much shipping would cost ....


----------

